# Few cars done..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks RR for decals - (red charger) and Thanks to bobzilla for a100 tyco body plus sublime green paint!!! and I finished my last 68 barracuda resin body - it sits on tyco wide pan chassis with mounting shaved off. 

I just finished 3 cars so far.. plus i am working on t-bucket rod (i have been cutting, dremel, sanded the body to make it fit) - hopefully it ll work out!

Hope you guys had a good weekend and enjoy the pictures below!

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Whoa... really love the '68 Cuda. That body has not been done nearly enough in HO scale.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

great work Wes! Great choice of color on all the cars. 
Are those Jada rims on the hemi?

Looking forward to seeing how that hot rod comes out.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Whoa... really love the '68 Cuda. That body has not been done nearly enough in HO scale.


yeah! it was made by jim's custom resin body (the hood thing was messed up so i cut it open to put a big HEMI in it!!!) .. i think it's made for tomy with long wheel base so i tried wide pan chassis with mountings shaved and it fit perfect. always looking for anything mopar for tyco's!!! 

Thanks!
Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> great work Wes! Great choice of color on all the cars.
> Are those Jada rims on the hemi?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how that hot rod comes out.


thanks man. umm to be honest with you i dont remember. i had it in my box waiting to be used. i think it was from hot wheels not sure. 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool cars Wes :thumbsup::thumbsup: I likes that Cuda myself, gooooood engine selection!!! I'm a fan of that green Dodge too, got to get some those Mopar stickers...That Charger looks much much better than the AW version...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Gee Wez! That 68 Cuda takes the cake! Salmon or Tuna? Do they still have some available? It looks ready to dominate, like all Tyco Mopars.

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Wild, Wild Wes!*

Cuatro de fantástico! Those are four way cool cars, Wes!!! The "Little Green Wagon" looks really sweet in the sublime green and Mopar graphics! Way to spice things up a notch. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Gee Wez! That 68 Cuda takes the cake! Salmon or Tuna? Do they still have some available? It looks ready to dominate, like all Tyco Mopars.
> 
> Rich :thumbsup:


Hey rich check out the link.. scroll down you will see a barracuda painted in black with flames on it. its 8 bucks for the body. once you buy it it will require alot of dremel, sanding to get it perfect if you get my drift. his body is great and tough. 

http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id14.html

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrb lookers Wes!!*

wEs,

MaN tHoSe RoCk! From Left to right they are all Awesum builds...

Love the Red hoodless Cuda with that eye popping engine man. Looks Screeeeeeeeeeeeeatching fast without even pulling the trigger on it.

With this new red Charger w/white stripes you are probably now holding the Worlds Record for most Chargers (this body style). Nice color...:roll:...red!!!

Was waiting to see how you were going to detail out this Sub Lime truck and it looks totaly MOPAR by Wes. :thumbsup: Sweeet!

Looking at your Hot Rod makes me feel like I am reading one of my Ol' Skool Rodz Magazines. I bet if we sent a collection of slot car build pics to them they would post some up in their magazine? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Bob...WeStOrAtIoN at it's BeSt...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome Cuda, Wes. The Little Red Wagon was one of my favorites till I saw the Little "Green" Wagon. Nice!! Great job on all!:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice Wes, Cuda Rocks! But then again you always do great work...


Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Top shelf across the board!! Love that cuda!!! Looks wicked hoodless with some major motor shoehorned in there!!! Charger looks great with the white striping!!! I am definately getting me one of them trucks now!! I am totally inspired by it, and the hotrod looks like an awesome creation too!! I can't wait to see it finished!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking great Wes! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Wes

That Rat rod is looking pretty sweet there Dude..:thumbsup::thumbsup:

And the green pickem..up would wake ya up seeing it comin from behind ya.
Hope your wearin shades...:dude::thumbsup:
Nice and super as always


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Wes, great looking cars. 68 'Cuda....what a cool car. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Was never much of a Mopar fan.....BUT seeing these cars is changing my mind. Can't wait to see that Hot Rod finished.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

great lookin builds,can't wait to see the ratrod!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys for kind words!! will let you guys know when the rat rod is done!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great work... per normal Wes!


----------

